# Nymphing on Spinning Rod?



## metal_fish

Anyone every try it? I think i am going to do it on the weber and upper provo next week what are some good nymphs for upper provo?


----------



## campfire

Hymphing with a spinning rod used to be very popular on the Lower Provo using "the Provo bounce rig" (weight at the end of the monofiliment and a droper or two above. Then cast upstream and let it "bounce" along the bottom. You could even attach a strike indicator to your line if you like them. It works well even though I rarely us it myself. For the upper provo this time of year try a small pheasant tail #14 to #18. Good Luck.


----------



## HighNDry

I know a guy who does it and he uses a clear water bobber as his indicator. He puts just enough water in it so he can toss it out into the current but keep it floating. He places a nymph on the end with a small split shot above about 18 inches. He's actually one of the best nymph fisherman I have witnessed. You could paint one end of the water bobber a high-vis color with some model paint to make it more visable.


----------



## Packfish

Yes- and there are those that run all mono on fly reels to nymph deep pools. Never understood why they just didn't use a spinning rod and do it the most effective way .


----------



## Nor-tah

[attachment=0:2j0c8lke]469-458-02.jpg[/attachment:2j0c8lke]
I use this to fish beaver ponds, small lakes (especially in the wind) and rivers when I want to nymph. The ones I have done best on are small copper johns, pheasant tails and hares ears. All bead heads so they get down deeper. A line under 6 pound works best and I like this float because any movement on my fly down below is very apparent with the thin profile of the float. I got mine at walmart I think.


----------



## metal_fish

Thanks for the help, i was thinking of using an adjustabubble its a clear bubble that you can twist and it will stay in one spot that way i can get casting distance and have a strike indicator.


----------



## Nor-tah

Yeah I have that bubble too, it works good for bait because the fish wants it bad enough to pull it under. They wont do that with a nymph. They just dont hold on that long. The one I use is adjustable too, you just pull that spring back and slide your line up or down. It doesn't cast too far but when you are nymphing you need a tight line so you can lift when the indicator moves. If you have a rod 7 feet long or more you may be ok on longer casts. Most of the ones I have caught on nymphs have been within 10 feet. You are probably much faster than I am and I am by no means an expert. I have just done it a little and had marginal success. Let us know when you catch your first one its really fun.


----------



## metal_fish

I would used the small one but still you have a good point. I'll find one of those bobbers.
Casting should be fine do you put any splits on it to get it down deeper?


----------



## Nor-tah

If the water is running fast a split would be good but a small one. Those bobbers go under super easy and even a 1/16 ounze jig will pull them under. I caught some fish in that stream that runs into silver lake flatts with no wieght and you know what that thing looks like this time of year. The beadheads get the fly down pretty good but that bobber would stand up with a little split below it, when I did it it just layed on its side till a fish took it.


----------



## beau

i fish a nymph on a spinning rod all the time, its a great way to get to the bottom of those deep hole's where the bigins hang out. i use a long spinning rod 7-8 feet thats very sensitive. Then i use a heavy enough weight to get to the bottom fast, but as light as i can get away with. throw up steam and keep in contact with your nymphs all the way to you with your rod tip held high. you should feel your weight hit every rock and every bump! some times when the waters high or the holes are deep it is so good it feels like it should be illegal! just use your standard nymphs that are found in the water your fishing ie scuds sow bugs pts and hares ear. good luck


----------



## metal_fish

Did a quickie at the weber and threw on a pheasent tail a small spilt and a small red $ white bobber. It was weird like fishing with bait except a little hooke with thread on it? lol any ways my second cast the bobber went down and fish on! It was soo big and fought so hard the entire time i just knew it was a carp. Until it got close to shore brown trout huge! Looked at me and did the head turn and broke the line.  Im happy my nymphing on a spinning outfit works but ticked i didn't land that biggun.


----------



## Nor-tah

Sounds like a fish story to me! :wink: JK man, good job getting out there and getting er done! And under a red and white bobber to boot! haha that is awesome, keep us updated with future trips.


----------

